# doppelgänger



## henkle (Jul 4, 2022)

I'm looking at the Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan Swedish steel gyuto and it looks an awful lot like the Ashi-hamono Swedish steel gyuto. I know that TF makes some of the Fu-Rin-Ka Zan knives, but this does not look like his work. Does anyone know who makes this JCK gyuto?

Thanks
​


----------



## Jovidah (Jul 4, 2022)

When I asked Koki once told me that they were indeed made by Ashi. It actually even says so in the long-form text on the series main page. It's rather academical though since they haven't had most of the common sizes in stock for ages.
Bluewayjapan (ebay store) occasionally has some Ashi in stock, they have a good reputation for being a reliable store.


----------



## henkle (Jul 4, 2022)

Thanks. The only difference I can see between the two is the gap by the machi. Bluewayjapan does indeed have some Ashi in stock. I've bought from them before and they are excellent to deal with.


----------

